# Angeln in Cadzand



## carpfriend568 (6. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 ein guter Freund und ich werden nächste Woche für eine Woche mal wieder unseren jährlichen Männerurlaub in Holland verbringen. Bisher waren wir zweimal in Julianadorp und haben am Fähranleger Den Helder zum Glück auch regelmäßig unsere Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Cadzand ist ja nun mal eine ganz andere Ecke und daher meine Frage, ob einer von Euch schon mal da, oder in der Nähe war und vielleicht ein bisschen erzählen kann, wie und wo man dort den ein, oder anderen Zeebars ans Band bekommen kann, oder die Möglichkeit besteht mit nem kleinen Kutter, oder Leihboot mal auf die Nordsee rauszufahren. Danke schon mal im Voraus :q.

 LG Andreas


----------



## Weißtanne (6. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Cadzand*

Brandungsangeln:da gab oder gibt es ein Angelverbot an manchen Strandabschnitten zu mindest zeitweise
Leihboote: null komma null
Angelkutter : in Breskens Rederei Festijn   http://defestijn.nl/de/


----------



## carpfriend568 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Cadzand*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das werde ich mir dann mal genauer anschauen, ansonsten werde ich mal den ortsansässigen Angelshop aufsuchen , vielleicht weiß der ja was.

 LG Andreas


----------



## holli_ (25. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Cadzand*

Hallo Andreas,
 ich fahre ebenfalls seit ca. 5 Jahren jährlich nach Cadzand, jedoch zum Familienurlaub. Trotzdem kann und werde ich mich ohne Tackle nicht an die Nordsee begeben und habe somit bisher einige Erfahrungen sammeln können. 
 Zunächst zur Ausrüstung: Es gibt dort viele Leute die das Brandungsangeln betreiben (jedoch nichts für mich) und nur einige wenige die das aktive angeln bevorzugen (sehr wohl was für mich ;-)). 
 Ich empfehle dir genug flach laufende Wobbler (0,5-1m) mitzubringen, da du im ansässigen Shop leider nur Schrott zu explosionsartigen Preisen bekommst. Für mich war die Farbe Gelb und Pink sehr erfolgsbringend!! Bei der Wahl der Größe kann ich dir alles zwischen 7 und 15 cm empfehlen.
 Spots, die erfolgsversprechend sind, gibt es einige. Die neue Hafeneinfahrt in Cadzand ist für mich der beste!! Im Hafenbecken selber, kannst du viele kleine WB fangen. Um jedoch besseren Fischen nachzustellen, empfehle ich dir den längeren Arm der Hafeneinfahrt bei ablaufendem Wasser, da hier eine sehr starke Strömung entsteht. Es schaut zunächst sehr gefährlich aus dort runter zu klettern, ist jedoch machbar! Wichtig ist es jedoch, einen Kescher mit langem Stock mitzuführen, da du sonst nicht an die hoffentlich gehakten WB heran kommst.
 Ein weiterer Spot befindet sich auf dem Weg deines Urlaubsortes Richtung Breskens. Du solltest hier an den Deichdünen entlang fahren und wirst nach geschätzten 5 Fahrminuten (mit dem Auto) an einem Leuchtturm ankommen. Parkmöglichkeiten sind hier ausreichend vorhanden. Sobald du/ihr über den Deich gelaufen bist/seit, werdet ihr den Spot direkt erkennen. 
 Als Tipp: schaut euch hier einmal bei Niedrigwasser um, um die Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes zu kennen!!!
 Ich habe hier immer 1 Std. vor bis 1 Std. nach Höchststand gefischt.

 Meine Erfahrung in CZ hat mir außerdem gezeigt, dass das "spinnen" in der Dämmerung am erfolgreichsten ist.

 Zum Verleih irgendwelcher Boote kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich bisher nur von Land gefischt habe.

 Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig damit geholfen zu haben...

 Grüße vom NiederRHEIN


----------



## Kimtech (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich fahre ende Februar nach Cadzand ich möchte gerne auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche angeln. Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps???


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Februar 2020)

Hoffentlich schreibe ich das jetzt richtig? 
Der Uitwateringskanal beherbergt viele schöne Zander und Hechte ....jedenfalls vor ca 5 Jahren. 
Gute Stellen findet man bei Cadzand Bad !
Vielleicht eine Idee für dich? 

LG Mi


----------

